# first 400w soil grow.. so far so good.!?!?!?!?



## cosmoridez (Dec 4, 2012)

here is the six girls 3 in back r skunk candy 3 in front r nl5 skunkcandy both4x4 tent setupmy chems all for $100 
so they r on 12/12 rite now. temp is 70-80. so i think im doing ok after all i owe it to RIO fourms for the help!!!!


----------



## bioWheel (Dec 4, 2012)

Cosm - Nice grow and pics. Looks like you know ur shit. Looking forward to seeing your plants get bigger. Only concern is soil - no perlite?


----------



## drolove (Dec 4, 2012)

would get a better reflector but other than that looks good!


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 4, 2012)

bioWheel said:


> Cosm - Nice grow and pics. Looks like you know ur shit. Looking forward to seeing your plants get bigger. Only concern is soil - no perlite?


thank you. no i didnt even know bout it till i started reading more. i think after this i might try dwc see how that gose


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 4, 2012)

drolove said:


> would get a better reflector but other than that looks good!


yea i had to custom make one lol im on a low income haha


----------



## ourhiddenpassion (Dec 4, 2012)

Looking good m8,Im looking forward to enjoying this grow .GL


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 4, 2012)

i have read lots since i first came here so seeing others setups helped alot 
i only found cheap prices on everything. like all my chems i payed $100 the tent $75 new and filter nad fan i payed $100. $25 for light with 4 bulbs $20 for 4xt5 veg light. lots of shopping around.
the plants $125 for 10 nl5 seeds from breeder and $20 for 5 seeds of skunk candy 
so my low income shoppin works but takes time lol and asking lots of questions helps too.


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 4, 2012)

ourhiddenpassion said:


> Looking good m8,Im looking forward to enjoying this grow .GL


thank will def keep posted lol though iv lost count i think im around the 2 month mark i think


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 4, 2012)

UPDATE....i did my checkup and think i found a male in th nl5 batch. ill post pics in a bit. but what r my options here.? 1. kill it, 2.if it is cut the pods off . 3. take it out with a female n breed.(free nl5 seeds n weed) 
is there anythin else i could or can do. the rest look fine. and since i have no clue at clone n id get free seeds lol :S.


----------



## Xrangex (Dec 5, 2012)

cosmoridez said:


> UPDATE....i did my checkup and think i found a male in th nl5 batch. ill post pics in a bit. but what r my options here.? 1. kill it, 2.if it is cut the pods off . 3. take it out with a female n breed.(free nl5 seeds n weed)
> is there anythin else i could or can do. the rest look fine. and since i have no clue at clone n id get free seeds lol :S.


Don't take it to heart since ive never bred, but i've heard alot of people say that males pollinate up to a mile away, and sticks to clothing like shirts and jackets, etc... So I think chances are you'd pollinate the rest of your girls if you allowed it to live. If I were you i'd just chop it down when youre sure it's a male

All those free seeds would be nice, but cloning is as simple as it gets man! http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=/watch?v=alRSi2BwUT8 
Just let them root under a cfl and start vegging or straight to flower, whatever you want


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 5, 2012)

ok here r the picks there a bit blury...sorry. hey x can i clone this male and see if it will come back female ? is that possible.


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 5, 2012)

so i checked out the vid seems easy lol went to walmart an got stim-root #1. its not a gel but will it do the same?? also got jiffy pucks will they work??


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 5, 2012)

so i thought id practice if i was just gonna chop it up.... wait n see wht happens.


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 6, 2012)

ok so clones r doing well the r not weepin or turning color  they look strong. if this works it will be my first successful clone !!!! 
thanks to *Xrangex* for the vid. it works try it


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 6, 2012)

i have a question has any one used 20-20-20 and is it good. im liking this grow but for my next id like to have trees lol and more yield. what is a good way of doing this / accomplishing this with the setup i have?


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 7, 2012)

ok so back to the clones i cut day 3 n doing under 22hr light n growing strong.


and heres a pic of the girls after my roomie hacked all the fan leaves off... why?? I dont have a clue but shits locked up now!!!!View attachment 2433667


----------



## Relaxed (Dec 8, 2012)

I saw you asking if males and clone to female...no. The sex is done.

Weather money issues or not this will help your next grow in cost and make em big cheap. Sunleaves Peruvian Seabird Guano, 2.2 lb

10 bucks free shipping. I use it from week 4 of seed to chop thru flower. Keep em green all the way thru. http://www.roguehydro.com/sunleaves-peruvian-seabird-guano-2-2-lb/


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 8, 2012)

the best way to get bigger plants is to veg them longer and make sure they dont become rootbound...other than that theres no secret chemical that will make them explode with growth other than normal growth


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 8, 2012)

great ty laxed and brute


----------



## dvs1038 (Dec 9, 2012)

Kill the male otherwise u'll pollinate ur females even if u touch the male plants then go into ur room where ur fems r u can pollinate em, and trying to cut pods is pointless males don't produce buds so unless u want seeds kill it. Also it seems like u did some research but u have drainage holes cut in ur buckets right?

Also a great way to get bigger plants is one yes longer veg and also topping, or FIM, with some supercropping or LST.


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 10, 2012)

dvs... there is holes in buckets lots of them. i removed clones and the 5 females r doing good even after the all fan leaves where cut off. im still learning how to grow but tons of reading but i learn better with hands on pov.
i can veg no problem but yet have learned to topping ,fim,or lst. from what i get LST is slowly bending the plant over. dot have a clue bout topping or fim. though ive read lots of posts with ppl talking bout doing it. 
im currently looking into 4 5 gal buckets with net pots and air pump with spliters and im going to give that a shot after these r done. i think ill see better out comes. thes 5 plants are close to 2 feet tall and start to see pistals so im thinking a month or tow and they be done. then ill start a new tread grow on my dwc setup lol and see how that works out.


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 10, 2012)

UPDATE....well my friends i checked on the girls and i started with 6 one was male down to 5 but i noticed that two of the girls have lil sacks again but they r small. so i have 2 nl5 and i think anothe might be male or hermie ? the other n5l is def a female. the 3 skunkcandy look awesome and i think 1 maybe 2 might be male or hermie. now due to the stress and what not could they be hermie? i think im just gonna let them grow out it just suck if they are 
pics comming in a few


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 11, 2012)

so i have learned my lesson with seeds when someone says the brown ones r female an the green ones r male lol. dont f-ing think its tru. buy from seed a seed bank... all i have to say


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 11, 2012)

and here r more pics..ok so pic 1-2 is male or hermiepic 3 is skunk candy male or hermiepic 4 female skunk candypic 5 female skunk candypic 6 is my one and only nl5 female baby so i dont know how i got so many males when the seeds where all female. the plant have been through stress and wacky lighting lol. i have not and dont think im gonna cut em dow just gonna let em grow out. im low on personal anyway so. I will keep pics comming till the end


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 14, 2012)

back again so lol i think i have 2 females n 2 males n one hermie. im just letting them gro out and see what happens. i think ill have a cross between nl5 x skunk candy though. im in the works of setting up a dwc setup. I honestly think it would be better to do. bigger yeild and from what ive seen it looks easy. few questions i do have is. do i have to clean my tent after the male plants bust a nut so that when i do re-plant / strat a new dwc set up i dont end up with males again? also im thinking bout getting rid of the 400w mh light and do cfl type grow. 
other then that whats everyone been up to


----------



## Whiteboy420 (Dec 15, 2012)

The cfls will work for veg but i would keep the 400 and get hps to flower you will see better buds. Dwc is great i run a vertical grow with dwc and have a 4x4 flood table.Have to make sure your ph in line 5.8 to veg and 5.8 to 6.0 for flower.


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 16, 2012)

nice im just getting it set up still have to get some parts. i have 4 5gal buckets i need net pots air pump for 80 gal should work air lines ect. just started germ of two skunk candy and 2 nl5. im hoping the 4 will all be female as the six plants i did 4 turned out to be male and only one skunk candy and one nl5 where female im so pissed. so i cut down the 3 males kept one and gonna let it make seeds a nl5 skunk candy mix. lol so im hoping thing turn out when i get the dwc grow going. the plants smelt wicked the males where huge root mass was prob 5inch round. the 2 females r in the 2nd week of flower so i hope i get atleast an oz of each. other wise it was a waste ot grow time and hydro.


----------



## Medicinalhealing (Dec 22, 2012)

Def go with the dwc the jack I have is dwc and she exploded I veg under cfls at first then switched to mh she loved that but he is right my clones flowered under cfls so in a few weeks ill let you know, since you joined my journal I decided to join yours good luck too bad about the Hermes but its a good learning curve stress and or wacky lighting will turn plants into hermies


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 23, 2012)

yea outa those 6 i planted i got 2 females...so pissed...so i planted 8 more in soil an im gonna try n fim 4 of them and 4 lst.. 8 lil ones growing im also gonna do 1 with just water, #2 with 20-20-20 mix #3 with a and b nuets, #4 with a and b plus monster bloom. #5 with a and b plus gh bloom. #6 with a and b plus 20-20-20 mix #7 with just gh bloom #8 with a and b plus monster bloom plus gh bloom plus 20-20-20 mix....
see how well this goes and wich will be the best soil mix... until my dwc shipment comes in.. pic soon to come


----------



## Medicinalhealing (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice I'm getting some clones in so I'm gonna run some expirements with the bagseeds I have sprouted. but I'm gonna probably put them under 12/12 in a couple weeks and then try budcandy with one, carboload or molasses (havent decided yet)with another and regular nutes with the third the other two will also get the reg nutes added to it. ( reg nutes being the nutri + line I have)


----------



## SteezyDee (Dec 26, 2012)

Pollen wont make your plants turn male, pollen will make your female plants grow seeds.. That's about all it will do. So unless you wish to accidentally pollinate your next crop I suggest cleaning out your tent before beginning your second round! Also, If youre planning on just letting everything grow out and having your plants pollinated in order to produce seeds, I suggest putting a small oscillating fan in your tent. It will help blow the pollen around. 

Also, leave the males to pollinate your females, but destroy the hermie!! If your hermie pollinates your plants I hear the seeds that are produced are then more likely to grow into hermies as well.


----------



## Relaxed (Dec 27, 2012)

leaving those males in the room my guess is you are loosing 40% of you final crop to seeds. A bunch if you leave em in there. Its a waste unless you just cant get seeds or have an over the top gene to save or keep a mom. for you 1st grow wantin the most bud males are not good.


----------



## cosmoridez (Jan 6, 2013)

well the 2 girls r doing good i should get maybe an qtr or more off the nl5 and maybe 3gs off the sc lol i did 8 more and just gonna baby them lst the shit outa them veg the shit outa them and see what happens..


----------



## fridayfishfry (Jan 6, 2013)

Look like u have enough nutes there to last you through WWIII


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 6, 2013)

cosmoridez said:


> ok so clones r doing well the r not weepin or turning color  they look strong. if this works it will be my first successful clone !!!!
> thanks to *Xrangex* for the vid. it works try it


Anytime dude, glad it worked


----------



## cosmoridez (Jan 14, 2013)

well so i have anothe batch on the go 8 total and a 1000w hps on the way to help. where to begin... i started 8 in 1 ltr pots and they are all on diff feeding i have 4 on a+b 2 on a+b+20-20-20 1 on water and 1 on 20-20-20 they all r doing good. bee veging under 4xt5 grow lights for a month now gonna keep em under for another month i think lol. im hoping i dont get any males/hermis this time around.


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Mar 7, 2013)

Ay bro I saw your using chem fertilizer in soil. The chem frets will kill of your beneficial microbes in your soil. You should grab some organic nutes if your running soil. Some bone meal for nitrogen, bat guano for phosphorous, and kelp meal for potassium, epson salts and some domolite. That would be like $50 bucks compared to those chem fertilizer costing $100 and it would taste better using organics.


----------

